# Nebraska G&P Com Votes To Allow Magnifying Scopes on ML



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

On 01-17-08, the Nebraska G&P Com. voted to rescind their regulation prohibiting magnifying scopes on muzzleloaders. Up until now, their reg was like ours in ND, allowing only 1X/non-magnifying scopes and red dot optics.

ND is now 1 of only 13 states that do no allow magnifying scopes. Here's hoping NDGF will see the writing on the wall and will soon drop this reg too.

Here's the body of a press release in regard to this action.

*
For Immediate Release January 18, 2008

Nebraska Game and Parks Commission Legalizes 
Magnifying Scopes For 2008 Muzzleloader Season

With a 5 to 3 vote, the Nebraska Game and Parks Commission has legalized the use of a magnifying riflescope during the December muzzleloader deer season. The decision came after the Board of Commissioners listened to public input on the issue during its meeting on January 17 in Lincoln.

According to one Nebraska Game and Parks official, the meeting was well represented by muzzleloading hunters. Some were there to support the regulation enforced up until now which prohibited the use of a magnifying riflescope during the late muzzleloader deer season. Others were there to demand change, claiming that the open sights or non-magnifying "Red Dot" or 1x scope that had been legal were inadequate for precise shot placement.

This same Game and Parks official stated, "More people were present than for any other deer issue I have been involved in during the past 10 years."

When one of those with the group opposing the use of scopes on muzzleloaders stated that he had taken his doe in the head at 60 paces with open sights, the comment from that official was, "I firmly believe that the allowing of scopes was the right choice."*


----------

